# Need help with carriage lock for Sieg SC2



## Jennifer Edwards (Oct 15, 2018)

Hello all,

I am trying to find out how to make a carriage lock for my Sieg SC2 lathe.

I have searched the net for hours with no luck finding an acceptable design.

Most of what I have found only lock down a single corner.

Do any of you know where to locate either plans or a ready made carriage lock that will properly clamp down the carriage?

Thanks!
Jenny


----------



## chucketn (Oct 15, 2018)

Here's a couple ideas to look at:

http://www.toolsandmods.com/lathe/lathe-carriage-lock

https://gadgetbuilder.com/CarriageLock.html

http://www.mini-lathe.com/Mini_lathe/Modifications/Carriage_lock_pc/carriage_lock_info.htm
Also, LMS sells one but shipping to GB would be expensive...


----------



## BaronJ (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi Jenny,

Most if not all the lathe saddle locks that  have seen are only a single point clamp.
My lathe is a Myford, and the saddle lock is a simple bolt through the right rear corner, going down to a captive nut and small metal plate.  When you tighten the bolt it simply nips the saddle to the shear.

In fact I've been threatening to make a ball handled bolt for long enough, to replace the hex head bolt that is fitted as standard to these lathes.


----------



## Jennifer Edwards (Oct 15, 2018)

chucketn said:


> Here's a couple ideas to look at:
> 
> http://www.toolsandmods.com/lathe/lathe-carriage-lock
> 
> ...




Chuck,,

Thank you for the tips, it is much apprecited. I will tke a look at them all, an hopefully one will be the solution I am seeking.

Jenny


----------



## Wizard69 (Oct 20, 2018)

Jennifer Edwards said:


> Chuck,,
> 
> Thank you for the tips, it is much apprecited. I will tke a look at them all, an hopefully one will be the solution I am seeking.
> 
> Jenny


IOF the lathe has an American pattern bed, that is a inverter V way up front and a flat way to the back a single clamp is all you need.    That is as long as the clamp pulls the saddle down on the V way.    If that is done the saddle can not go anywhere as you  are bound inthe forward/reverse direction and the left/right direction.


----------



## bazmak (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## bazmak (Oct 21, 2018)

seem to have lost the text but this one I did.It worked well


----------



## goldstar31 (Oct 21, 2018)

Perhaps Bristol locking levers would make things easier. Mine came from Axminster Tools in North Shields- not too far away from the Yorkshire Coast



Cheers

Norm


----------



## tornitore45 (Oct 21, 2018)

A waste of time and resources.  The corner lock works fine in all applications. The theory that cutting forces tend to lift the rear side of the crossslide is bogus, for that to happen the radius of the part must extend beyond the guide V.
On the other hand, the contraption in the middle of the ways interfere with the Tail Stock to get close to the carriage, a situation often encountered.

How one is going to operate that lever with the Tail Stock in the way?

I had lots of problem parting until I learned to grind the proper tool and select the proper speed and feed.   Do not blame the lathe design for your lack of skills.
My junky Chinese lathe has been getting better, more rigid, and more accurate with my age and time machining, I wonder how that can happen.


----------



## tornitore45 (Oct 21, 2018)

Duplicate post deleted


----------



## Jennifer Edwards (Oct 21, 2018)

Wizard69 said:


> IOF the lathe has an American pattern bed, that is a inverter V way up front and a flat way to the back a single clamp is all you need.    That is as long as the clamp pulls the saddle down on the V way.    If that is done the saddle can not go anywhere as you  are bound inthe forward/reverse direction and the left/right direction.



Thanks again Chuck


bazmak said:


> seem to have lost the text but this one I did.It worked well




Perfect - Just what I wanted -  Thank You!


----------

